# Source for factory appearing tall style valve covers



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys 

Finishing up the assembly of my 400 and just realized the OEM valve covers won’t fit over the roller rockers. I’m looking to source new valve covers but can’t find ones with a factory appearance, i.e. simple chrome ones with the breather holes i. The middle. Does anyone make these?


----------



## 19sixty5 (Jan 4, 2012)

There are aluminum spacers available in different heights, OPG has some, and I have seen others on ebay also. I have a 70 RAlll motor in my 65, I used oversized cork gaskets to clear the early style factory valve covers that were run through 66. I'm not running roller rockers though.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Some use the 5/16" thick gaskets. If that's not tall enuff, you can glue 'em together & run as many as needed.

https://butlerperformance.com/i-244...ontiac-valve-cover-gaskets-set-spm-11765.html

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...bmO8SLnTwqd7yB0azC8DlEgIW9tYgPOsaAtOTEALw_wcB


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

The Edlebrock 5/16" thick work with the roller rockers.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I use a set of these with stock factory chrome valve covers. Combined with a set of thick cork gaskets both above and below the spacer, they clear roller rockers AND Jomar stud girdles.

Pontiac Spacers [Black]

I painted mine engine color, gaskets and all. The casual observer will tend not to notice them. 

Bear


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

If you have AC, you can't go too big or your bracket won't fit over the top of valve cover.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

tjs72goat said:


> If you have AC, you can't go too big or your bracket won't fit over the top of valve cover.


Oh yeah, thanks for remembering that and pointing it out. My car had factory A/C but I opted not to use it over concerns about low manifold vacuum - but you're right, that could be a problem. None of the manifolds I've been ("forced to") use have the bolt boss for that bracket. I'm sure it would have to be modified some to clear with the spacers, or maybe even a new one fabricated.

Bear


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

*more on stock valve covers clearing roller rockers*



70conv said:


> Guys
> 
> Finishing up the assembly of my 400 and just realized the OEM valve covers won’t fit over the roller rockers. I’m looking to source new valve covers but can’t find ones with a factory appearance, i.e. simple chrome ones with the breather holes i. The middle. Does anyone make these?


i glued two 1/4 in cork gaskets together then glued them to my stock 400 painted tin valve covers. they clear harland sharpe 1:65 roller rockers with .575 intake and .590 exhaust gross lift. i heavily grease the head side of the gaskets when installing. i have used the same valve covers with the same gaskets for probably 15 years. they do not leak, they come off in an instant, are easy to reinstall and are indefinitely reusable. i do use spreader bars for the valve cover bolts. be sure you straighten the valve cover gasket flanges before gluing on the gaskets. also do not over tighten the valve cover bolts. if you need to take valve covers off frequently, this approach works. and you have stock valve covers on your bigger cam/rocker motor. good luck


----------

